# Backpack Suggestion



## l0pht (Feb 28, 2013)

Want a backpack style bag to hold my 5d II with grip, 35L, 85, 135L and a 580 flash. I really like the Incase DSLR backpack but with the battery grip it doesn't work very well so I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 28, 2013)

Lowepro Flipside 300...


----------



## digital paradise (Feb 28, 2013)

Whatever you choose be sure to always zip it up before you pick it up.


----------



## CarlTN (Feb 28, 2013)

I recently sold my Tamrac Expedition 4x for nearly what I paid for it new. I liked it a lot, but I didn't use it enough. I really need something more like a bag I could carry like a suitcase, or else both that and a "slingpack".


----------



## davidgator (Feb 28, 2013)

I recently purchased an F-Stop Tilopa BC for similar gear. The Loka would also work for you. I am very happy with the pack.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 28, 2013)

another vote for kata backpacks.

have a few in different sizes, they are just great.


----------



## JPAZ (Feb 28, 2013)

+1 on the F-stop Loka. 

Lot's of versatility because of the different sized ICU's (inserts) that can be placed within. And, FWIW, I've carried this in some pretty harsh terrain / environments and can attest to the comfort with a load.

I also have a Kata 3-n-1. It works well but cannot carry as much nor is it as comfortable if you are carrying all day.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Feb 28, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> +1 on the F-stop Loka.
> 
> Lot's of versatility because of the different sized ICU's (inserts) that can be placed within. And, FWIW, I've carried this in some pretty harsh terrain / environments and can attest to the comfort with a load.
> 
> I also have a Kata 3-n-1. It works well but cannot carry as much nor is it as comfortable if you are carrying all day.



x2 on the Loka, that's what I use. Awesome bag.


----------



## Schruminator (Feb 28, 2013)

I couldn't find a photography backpack to suit my needs, so I used TrekPak (trekpak.com) to add rigid and padded dividers to a military style backpack I already had.

It's a little bit costly, although in comparison to some dedicated photography backpacks, it's pretty reasonable. What won me over was the fact that I could find a backpack on my own in the style and size I wanted plus I can rearrange the dividers. Not taking my 70-200 2.8 on a trip? A quick rearrange and I can make room for some other gear.


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 28, 2013)

Think Tank _Streetwalker Pro._ It's pretty and rugged...


----------



## Brymills (Feb 28, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> I recently sold my Tamrac Expedition 4x for nearly what I paid for it new. I liked it a lot, but I didn't use it enough. I really need something more like a bag I could carry like a suitcase, or else both that and a "slingpack".



I have one of these which I don't use much, but is great when I do need it. It would certainly hold what you've got, I use it with a 5D III, 70-200 f/2.8 plus a couple of short zooms, a 430EX II and a few other odds and ends. Straps on the front for a tripod are also invaluable. In fact, the reason I usually use it is when I need to carry a tripod round. Otherwise I just use an ordinary rucksack.


----------



## craigdirkes (Feb 28, 2013)

l0pht: I literally have your exact same camera and lens setup, plus a 7d w/grip, 17-40, and an additional 580. It all fits perfectly into the Ape Case below. It's huge, built well and affordable. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=NavBar&A=getItemDetail&Q=&sku=829130&is=REG&si=rev#costumerReview


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2013)

I like Gura Gear and Think Tank gear. The new Gura Gear back pack comes in 3 sizes, The smallest may work for you - though may be too large.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Feb 28, 2013)

There's a lot to be said for going with all your gear to wherever the local college kids buy their backpacks and seeing which one most comfortably holds all your stuff. Get some Domke wraps to keep things from getting scratched, maybe get or make some individually-padded cases if you're the paranoid type (though the Domke wraps really are all you need), and call it a day.

Nothing screams, "Rob me! I'm carrying lots of expensive stuff that's easy to fence!" like an expensive camera case -- especially if it looks like it's loaded with heavy gear. But an el-cheapo backpack? Just a bunch of textbooks and maybe a baloney sandwich, and last year's entry-level laptop if you're lucky.

Bonus points if you toss the (empty!) backpack in a mud puddle, drive over it, leave it in the sun a day or two to dry out, and then toss it in the washing machine with a bit too much bleach.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## infared (Feb 28, 2013)

I like the Clik Elite line of products. I have an Escape in black...it will handle your camera with battery grip and a lot of gear...
http://www.clikelite.com/products/escape
They have a lot of packs...so if you contact them and tell them EXACTLY what you are toting ...they will have some suggestions for you..they also have incredible periodic sales with GREAT markdowns....
Hope that helps....


----------



## Malte_P (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a Kata Bug-205 PL and i love it.
I tried a dozend and searched for a long time but for me this is the most comfortable.

For my Girlfriend we bought a Kata Owl 272 DL.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 1, 2013)

A good page is taschenfreak. Google it. Many pictures from many different bags.
I like Thinktank.


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 1, 2013)

+1 for ThinkTank Products. They do look pretty darn sexy.... and by that I mean clean and sleek, and not too obvious for would be thieves.

I have 3 different Think Tank setups. The Airport Takeoff to hold everything when traveling, The Sling-O-Matic 10 for casual shooting conditions, and a Pro Speed belt w/Pixel Racing Harness+Digital Holster+Modular set for wedding shoots.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 1, 2013)

Why aren't more backpacks designed like the Lowepro Flipside series? Walking around in a Flipside backpack in an urban setting provides a little more peace of mind against theft in crowds with the zipper on the "inside" to protect your equipment. Also on rural trails when you put the bag on the dirt ground to open it, you get the outside dirty instead of the side you put back on your back!

Is there any other brand that has a bag like this besides Lowepro?


----------



## Stig (Mar 1, 2013)

To share my experience, I can just say +1 on the Kata suggestions, I have 3n1 22 and am happy with it


----------



## bigmag13 (Mar 2, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L.



+1


----------



## Cali_PH (Mar 2, 2013)

96Brigadier said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > +1 on the F-stop Loka.
> ...



Me too, been using mine for years on many trips and still going strong. Ergonomics are great too, for when you're carrying a heavier load. If mine eventually wears out, I'll probably buy another Loka, or newer F-Stop pack



Canon 14-24 said:


> Why aren't more backpacks designed like the Lowepro Flipside series? Walking around in a Flipside backpack in an urban setting provides a little more peace of mind against theft in crowds with the zipper on the "inside" to protect your equipment. Also on rural trails when you put the bag on the dirt ground to open it, you get the outside dirty instead of the side you put back on your back!
> 
> Is there any other brand that has a bag like this besides Lowepro?



F-Stop's Mountain series of backpacks does, such as the Loka several of us have.


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Mar 2, 2013)

Cali_PH said:


> Canon 14-24 said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't more backpacks designed like the Lowepro Flipside series? Walking around in a Flipside backpack in an urban setting provides a little more peace of mind against theft in crowds with the zipper on the "inside" to protect your equipment. Also on rural trails when you put the bag on the dirt ground to open it, you get the outside dirty instead of the side you put back on your back!
> ...



Looked at the Loka, it just seems way too big of a bag for a day trip around town or a day hike. The Guru F-stop version seems more discreet and manageable for my needs. I am curious if its possible to detach the waiststraps on F-stop's backpacks?


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the Thinktank Street Walker Hard Drive and love it. It has a side pocket that'll hold a laptop or flash bracket...that feature is way more handy than I thought it would be when I bought it.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 2, 2013)

+1.
And I like it for having deeper slots. Compared to the Flipside I had before, this design offers much more space.
In the Flipside I always had to squeeze stuff in.


----------



## cfcis99 (Mar 2, 2013)

bigmag13 said:


> crasher8 said:
> 
> 
> > Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L.
> ...



another vote for flipside Sport 15L AW
I can fit my 2 bodies (1 with grip, the other one is a pro body)
2-3 lens, flash, travel angel tripod and an iPad Mini.


----------



## Albi86 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have a Tamrac Velocity and I find it very comfortable. It's a mono-shoulder backpack, so it's very quick to slide it back and forth to pick up your camera.

For you the 10x model should work:


----------

